# The back of your guitars



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Another forum I was on had a thread for the back of your guitar.
This may have been done here before (Although I did do a search I didn't go way back)
Either way, we could use one here now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Not great lighting but here goes - one of my ES 330 VOS:


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

mandatory shot of the backside.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Love that Tele, Jimmy-D


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Jimmy_D said:


> mandatory shot of the backside.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073


Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, its mostly the neck plate and not the back of this one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple here


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chito said:


>


Allrighty then, who are the signatures?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some nice shots here.

Here's the back of my Classical...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

backside of a Fury Fireball


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Allrighty then, who are the signatures?


Got it signed when we went on the Legendary Rhythm and Blues Cruise in '09'. 

Left to right, from the top:

Tommy Castro, Ryan Perry (Homemade Jamz Blues Band), Terrence Simian, Kyle Perry (Homemade Jamz Blues Band), Taya Perry (Homemade Jamz Blues Band), John Hammond, Derek Trucks, Ana Popovic, Susan Tedeschi


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Chito said:


> Got it signed when we went on the Legendary Rhythm and Blues Cruise in '09'.
> 
> Left to right, from the top:
> 
> Tommy Castro, Ryan Perry (Homemade Jamz Blues Band), Terrence Simian, Kyle Perry (Homemade Jamz Blues Band), Taya Perry (Homemade Jamz Blues Band), John Hammond, Derek Trucks, Ana Popovic, Susan Tedeschi


couldn't get am big names to sign? you should totally buy that autographed squier on kijiji for a grand. it's got eric singer and tommy thayer instead of ace and peter.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> couldn't get am big names to sign? you should totally buy that autographed squier on kijiji for a grand. it's got eric singer and tommy thayer instead of ace and peter.


There were others like Irma Thomas, James Hunter, Jimmy Thackery, Sugar Blue, Taj Mahal but I didn't bother to go when they were signing autographs. I'm not sure what bigger names you'd be expecting. It's a blues festival on a boat. Music from 11am-6pm, at least 5 stages and lots of jams. 

And no thanks, I don't normally go and ask artists to sign anything for that matter, I just got them to sign as I figured it was something to remember the trip which was also our honeymoon. It was also cool that we are able to talk personally to most of the guys called the 'pros' on the cruise when you bump into them on the ship. First encounter I had with Derek and Susan was on an elevator on our first night and they didn't have any issues chatting with us.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, here are a few. My 48 Gibson Mando. My buddy's Fiddle from the 30's. My 2003 Martin D-28 AG. My '68 Martin D-28.














View attachment 5091








- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, here's my 2003 Martin D-28 AG. Sorry again, I can't seem to download that photo.

View attachment 5093


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's 2 Tele's I built. One is swamp ash, the other is Paduk


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Odyssey


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

-ST- said:


> Odyssey


Lucky bugger...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Another very interesting Tele. I didn't build this, a friend bought this body/neck on ebay from Vietnam and gave to me to me to finish for him.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

kat_ said:


>


I like the guitar but love the amp. I have the same one but its black and white snake skin. Been a real long time since I've seen one other than mine.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll play,this is my player this week! 











60s Framous hollow body( pic does it no justice)









60s Framous hard body


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Back of my Les Paul Goldtop.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Curly claro walnut on the back of my Bourgeois JOMC Deluxe









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a gorgeous back!


ronmac said:


> Curly claro walnut on the back of my Bourgeois JOMC Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Do we need 10 characters min?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes we do. Great back.


Jim DaddyO said:


> Do we need 10 characters min?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Lado Studio 604 showing off some pretty spectacular woods and joinery.










- - - Updated - - -



Intrepid said:


> That's a gorgeous back!


Here's a shot of the Bourgeois under different light. The wood grain is almost 3D, and shows different grain pattern under different lighting and viewing angle.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's one of my Taylor guitars:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Another great top.


Tarbender said:


> Here's one of my Taylor guitars:
> 
> View attachment 5179


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The cherry wood back of my S&P 12 string.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not very up to date, but the acoustics at least are current.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Those look too clean.............








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The Crash-o-caster clone....


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

One a' my babies








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Back of my Neil Gardiner acoustic. Wood is Hormigo:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You can sort of see the birdseyes on the back of the neck as well...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

How about the back of a Custom Larry Muth Mandolin?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My LaPatrie:









My old Tak:









And my favourite, my S&P:









(Yeah, I have a thing for maple.)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Pretty sweet backs on those acoustics.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Pretty sweet backs on those acoustics.


Thanks. I was actually surprised by how good the LaPatrie looked - in my mind, its a pretty plain, utilitarian guitar.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Your LaPatrie back looks similar to the ribbon Mahogany back on my Custom D-18 made by well known U.S. Luthier John Hall.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> How about the back of a Custom Larry Muth Mandolin?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242


Wow Intrepid - is that yours? Looks amazing. I had been exchanging emails with Larry a while back about getting him to make me an A model. He makes some beautiful mandolins.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Wow Intrepid - is that yours? Looks amazing. I had been exchanging emails with Larry a while back about getting him to make me an A model. He makes some beautiful mandolins.


I'll send you a PM. This guy does amazing work.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Wow Intrepid - is that yours? Looks amazing. I had been exchanging emails with Larry a while back about getting him to make me an A model. He makes some beautiful mandolins.


PM sent with details about the Mando and the Luthier.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The black house paint finish on my 09 Melody Maker


----------



## Udonitron (Jun 25, 2010)

77 Greco SE1000









1980 ESP TE-125 Navigator Telecaster I just refinished









1980 Campbell Telstar (Made by ESP I suspect)









ESP Custom Order 58 LP Jr (1 piece slab of Honduran Mahogany)









No clue why that last one is posted twice....I cannot seem to figure out how to delete it either...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not the best quality picture, but here's my Mustang...


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i little bit of canadiana i've been taking care of


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

James Trussart tele.
Holey


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great looking Steelcaster!


GUInessTARS said:


> James Trussart tele.
> Holey


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a couple of back shots. Both are Gibbies.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Some amazing backs especially the ESP.


Udonitron said:


> 77 Greco SE1000
> 
> View attachment 5258
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

a couple of acoustics and some electrics Gibson, Fender, Godin, Takamine etc. 

















View attachment 5268


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonus: my back pictures come with the guts of a Taylor T5.

It's braced similar to an acoustic, and is made up with what seems to be all solid woods. The neck humbucker is mounted inside the body (last pic).


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice grouping Freddy!


fredyfreeloader said:


> a couple of acoustics and some electrics Gibson, Fender, Godin, Takamine etc.
> 
> View attachment 5267
> 
> ...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

​


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm digging this back.


aC2rs said:


> ​


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lado I think.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm liking the guitar backs but I'm really loving your nice selection of amps.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Lado I think.


Yes, it's my H-300.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

The back of my Lado Elite 3 








​


----------



## axeblade (Sep 23, 2008)

Ibanez grg170dx


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

LP standard










MJT strat










LP traditional


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

nice, all very nice


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you guys actually playing these things? Where is the wear and scratches? What the heck? Ya gotta grab them axes and squeeze the Rock out of them...come on!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I usually play naked.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Lullaby said:


> Are you guys actually playing these things? Where is the wear and scratches? What the heck? Ya gotta grab them axes and squeeze the Rock out of them...come on!


Some of mine have wear on hem. You may not be able to tell from the pictures, but it's there on some of them.
It was on the Les Paul when I bought it, and I added more.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The Lullaby said:


> Are you guys actually playing these things? Where is the wear and scratches? What the heck? Ya gotta grab them axes and squeeze the Rock out of them...come on!


I haven't worn huge belt buckles since the late 60's.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I haven't worn huge belt buckles since the late 60's.


I never wore big belt buckles, and I don't like to tuck in my shirts, so the belt buckle wouldn't directly contact the guitar ack.

That doesn't mean I don't have some dings in some of them though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Belt Buckle - Tombstone for a dead dick. lol.


----------



## Udonitron (Jun 25, 2010)

Greco








82 Japanese LP...well played and the rock has been squeezed.





​


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

All great shots. Love the worn wood.


Udonitron said:


> Greco
> View attachment 5400
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Udonitron (Jun 25, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> All great shots. Love the worn wood.


Cheers mate


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Maybe in 40 years, this 2013 Standard


Will look like this 1973 Standard


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Brothers from another Mother (Father?). My 75 Standard...








[/IMG]

-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Now for a shiney one:








[/IMG]

-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, found a grainy pic of the back of my Ibanez AF95


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

G&L ASAT Special, mahogany in Tobacco Burst


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

My beloved Yairi (that I REALLY need to spend some time with):








[/IMG]

-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> My beloved Yairi (that I REALLY need to spend some time with):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice grain--almost as nice as the back on my classical...

Actually--they're both nice looking guitar backs.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

............


----------

